# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  نحوه باز كردن فايلهاي DBF توسط اكسس

## rezankh

با سلام 
يك بانك با پسوند DBF دارم البته نمي‌دانم توسط چه بانك يا برنامه‌اي ايجاد شده است ولي هنگامي كه آن را با اكسس باز مي‌كنم نوشته‌هاي فارسي بصورت ناخوانا ظاهر مي‌شوند آيا روشي وجود دارد كه اين نوشته‌ها را اصلاح نمود. متشكر مي‌شوم اگر كمك نماييد.

----------


## smderfan

دوست عزیز سلام
برای اینکار می تونید از تاپیک فاکس پرو استفاده کنید مبدل تبدیلی در آن انجمن مطرح شده است.

----------


## rezankh

با تشكر از راهنمايتان عالي بود ممنون. :تشویق:

----------

